# Is the Look HQ in Nevers worth a side trip?



## ucancallmejoe (May 17, 2006)

Doing the Loire valley on bike in a few weeks (on my Rocky Mountain Team Element Single Speed conversion-my 595 is too precious for travel). I just noticed that Look HQ will be in my neighborhood. I am not sure if it is a glass corporate cube or maybe they have a Look museum staffed with retired podium girls? 

As a side note, anyone know if it is crazy to ride my SS from Versailles to the Loire Valley -say Versailles-Chartres-Orleans-Blois in a few days? 

Thanks!


----------



## chas (Aug 10, 2006)

ucancallmejoe said:


> Doing the Loire valley on bike in a few weeks (on my Rocky Mountain Team Element Single Speed conversion-my 595 is too precious for travel). I just noticed that Look HQ will be in my neighborhood. I am not sure if it is a glass corporate cube or maybe they have a Look museum staffed with retired podium girls?


If you're in the neighborhood, it's worth a stop. I don't know if they'll be able to arrange a tour, but there is a nice pro shop that is open M-F during business hours. No podium girls though... 

*[email protected]*


----------



## ucancallmejoe (May 17, 2006)

Thanks Chas,

If I have the legs I will pop over. My 595 was assembled in Nevers for some reason according to Mill Valley Cycleworks. 

Thanks!


----------

